# Snow bunny rant...



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Agreed.

Me and a couple guys from work go pretty often, and there are always a some other people that want to come. Being one of their superiors, it's hard to say no cus it looks like favoritism on my part which I have to be careful about, but it really has nothing to do with that. I know my riding partners capabilities, and I know it won't be holding me back, but if I bring some guy that owrks for me, I can't ditch him cus I'd look like an ass, but I don't wanna be stuck on some green run all day long.

So yes, I feel ya and completely agree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

nothing is worse than babysitting someone on the hill


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

desklamp said:


> nothing is worse than babysitting someone on the hill


Especially when your not getting any ass!!


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

fully agree. tell them you will go up with her, but not to expect you to baby sit her all day. if she can't keep up she WILL get left. hope she has a map. haha.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Agreed, as a ski bus chaperone for kids 6th grade to 12th, we tell kids they are responsible for themselves...for their own safety, gear and fun (or not). So kids ask to ride with us and we let them but tell them they are the ones that have to keep up, we will give them pointers on technique, where to go and how to get down a double black but usually after 1 or 2 runs they are gone. So if she wants to put on makeup, I'd just say "see ya out there" or "see ya at dinner/car". And tell her to get some lessons. Sounds like she's a lodge bunny...so have her do something useful...have a table ready at noon and you want a beer and order of fries.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

That went on today with my buddies wife... after the second run. we just left them.. they were both new... he ended up breaking his wrist and she actually got decent on the bunny hill.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Problem:

Bitch can't ride


Solution:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

thats just wrong LOL...is the chick atleast hot? or does she think she's hot but really looks like she got ran over by a groomer multiple times?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Not fair for you... not at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

This is total BS, I can't stand having to babysit someone. Especially someone I don't know. I don't care about trying to help out a friend who is trying to get into the sport, but some bitch who doesn't even care about riding. Forget that. 

Solution:

Take her to the top of the mountain, give her a pair of wrist guards, then say good luck.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Man I would hate that too. Sometimes my sister comes along to ride and she's young so I have to stay with her which I don't mind but when I'm stuck with watching over someone else's kid I get pissed.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

If she's a snow bunny, she shouldn't have a problem finding some guy in baggy pants and skull candy earphones who wants to teach her how to board on the slim chance he can get her sweaty gym-locker cooter out of those snowpants and around his wiener. 

Options:
1) Go do your own thing without saying anything but 'Bye' to her once you get strapped in.
2) Be mindlessly obedient and do what you're told, however you then forfeit your right to bitch about it.
3) During the drive over, tell her how cool it is when you see a person teaching their main squeeze how to board. It shows patience, compassion, caring, overcoming obstacles as a couple etc..etc... Talk it up so much that her guy has no choice but to stick with her or lose bedroom privileges. Don't forget to address him DIRECTLY and BLUNTLY while you're all together - "Hey Mr Cool, you're gonna be helping your girl to progress today, right?"
4) Go up the black diamond lift with her, strap in, take off..... Problem solved.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Why isn't anyone knocking her boyfriend for being a jerk? I would never tell my girlfriend to do that. Hell, I am well above my girlfriend's skill level, but I still don't like leaving her alone anyway. I'll take my sweet ass time with her by practicing shit I don't know how to do. That way I am just as slow. Yea, my girlfriend is an adult and by no means a beginner (she introduced me to the sport). But I would feel like a complete shit bag if she ever got hurt and I wasn't there because I'm off riding with one of my buddies. But then again, I don't know how long you two have been dating. Me and my girl are getting married soon after 4 years of living together. That's just me though. Traditional gentleman.

As for the snow bunny... give it to her straight. I do that with people I ride with all the time. If I'm going to bomb down a run, I let them know that I won't wait for them. If I am taking my time learning tricks, I tell them they can bomb down if they want, but I'll still be taking my sweet ass time. I would seriously white wash that chick while she is applying lipstick mid-run. Snow can be useful for other things :cheeky4:

Honestly, your boyfriend loses cool points. Especially since you guys are riding on mountains that are big enough for you to need a map. More understandable to do what he's doing on a local hill. Don't feel bad for him. You shouldn't be the one feeling bad that he has to stay around you. He should feel bad for leaving you alone with a chick you don't want to ride with. That's her boyfriend's job, not yours.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark.........:cheeky4: You seem to have an issue with baggy snowpants and skull candy headphones.....


And would you stop to help a hot Snow Bunny chick if you thought you could score?

I thought so. :cheeky4:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> And would you stop to help a hot Snow Bunny chick if you thought you could score?
> 
> I thought so. :cheeky4:


and you wouldnt? :dunno::laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Not this particular aforementioned lipstick-before-board Snow Bunny.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I call bullshit......:cheeky4:


It'd be over the moment she opened her mouth and said something stupid. Hot chicks are a dime a dozen. Verbal stupidity is like nails on a chalk board to me. I'd be compelled to ask her if she was a professional idiot or a gifted amateur or something like that. I don't like stupidity. I call it out like it's a bodily function. I can't help it. If she was a mute or something... well, that's a different story. :laugh:



Snowolf said:


> If she can`t ride, she might as well make herself useful......


Oh I agree.. but again, there's the whole opening her mouth problem.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmph. Amateur.
Flunitrazepam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

you guys are killing me! lol


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Instead of closing said mouth, Just put it to work haha.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Precisely! Haha


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

dharmashred said:


> So, at the last minute....dude's boy wants to come up with us over the new yrs holiday, with his girl...... They want to fucking stick me with his girl...Still does the falling leaf and only plows. Rode with her twice last season and all she wanted to do was buy new goggles that matched her pants, stop and put on lip gloss, and fucking plow and has not been up since last January.
> .....dude is all butt hurt about me not wanting to ride with her...


Thats.... interesting. I don't know what kind of relationship or friendship you have, but I cannot imagine a situation where an acquaintance/friend of mine would ask me to snowboard with his girlfriend... and expect me to do it.

Just tell the guy verbatim "I went through all the trouble of planning the trip to <insert hill> to ride, not baby-sit someone other guy's girlfriend."

That is all you should say on the topic. Don't let his "but <blah blah blah" or "I thought we were <blah blah blah>" sidetrack you. Just respond with "Its nothing personal, but I planned the trip to ride, not baby-sit your girlfriend. You figure out what to do with her. Leave me out of it".


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Cunt Punt LMFAAAOOOO


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

THANKS EVERYONE!!! Right on...Dude and I have been dating for a couple years now, otherwise great relationship. I tell him to go ahead and leave because he really isn't teaching me anything (except the shoulder turn method ) and I would rather practice on my own, he always wants to stay, but it's just easier when it's me and the mountain and I've got to get my shit together and get down. Sometimes he'll bomb down the run, on the shorter ones, and come back up and find me. The deal with this chick is I'm all about helping people and wouldn't mind riding with her if she _really_ wanted to ride, but it pisses my the fuck off that she doesn't even care about riding. I wouldn't do this shit just cause my dude does. 4 yrs later she still just plows!!!!!! Every moment I'm on the mountain matters to me and I want to spend it getting better (_thank you _. I already laid it down, they can come but I am not riding with her. The whole mountain is open finally, so I have quite a few chairs/runs I plan on taking to practice. But shit, having her go stake out a table and get a round of fat tire is not a bad idea! She'll probably be there putting on fucking makeup anyway!
She's a pretty girl, but not pretty enough to justify her stupidity...as for her bedroom skills, well, if she were all that great wouldn't her dude stay with her ass? :dunno: 
Fucking dumb chicks like this haunt me...LA is ripe with them. WHERE ARE THE SHREDDER CHICKS??? I need to meet some cool ass shred chicks to ride with that only stop for a beer, a smoke and a pee.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> ... only stop for a beer, a smoke and a pee.


This is grounds for marriage. Your dude better man up!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have to agree that IF she were interested in progressing, it would be rude to leave her behind. I was pretty slow about getting past that falling leaf shit and never once did my husband or friends leave me behind because they got tired of it. I really appreciate their patience and might have given up entirely if they had given up on me. Even today I am not as good as my husband, but he doesn't leave me because he enjoys the experience of boarding with his wife. Now that I'm progressing more quickly, it turns him on when I take a hill I've never been able to take, or perform a new trick for the first time, or outrun him. 

Anyway, this chick sounds like she's just a pain in the ass and I'd be pissed too if the guys wanted to dump her on me. I would probably give her the benefit of the doubt for one run to figure out if she's interested in trying to progress. Then I would just jump off the chairlift and say "Meet ya at the bottom!"


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

This thread has made my day. And I only just got out of bed.

I've got a couple of female friends who have learned to board in the last year and I get a lot of enjoyment out of helping them out, it's great watching them improve (I always make references to myself teaching Bambi how to walk) but at the same time, they nor I expect to spend all day with them.

Does this girl expect you to be her chaperone or is it just the guys that are insisting on that because they wanna ditch her? If she just wants to minge out with the girls at the bar then sounds like she needs to find some new beginner friends.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im with snowolf.

Suggest she uses the trip to get lessons. If she says no then you know for a fact she doesn't even care, as nobody is above getting lessons. Theres always something to learn...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

dharmashred - Sounds like your riding mammoth. And if you are, just take her to the top via the gondola, take upper road runner down the backside of the mountain (btw thats my secret spot, its got the best powder on the whole mountain but is also the windiest) and keep to the right. tucked in a corner you'll see a lift that takes you back up to the top of the mountain. If you get out ahead of her, itll look like your just going down to main lodge. She goes down to main lodge and you ride down towards canyon lodge. Not only have you lost her, but you put some serious distance between you and her as well.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Steezydoesit said:


> dharmashred - Sounds like your riding mammoth. And if you are, just take her to the top via the gondola, take upper road runner down the backside of the mountain (btw thats my secret spot, its got the best powder on the whole mountain but is also the windiest) and keep to the right. tucked in a corner you'll see a lift that takes you back up to the top of the mountain. If you get out ahead of her, itll look like your just going down to main lodge. She goes down to main lodge and you ride down towards canyon lodge. Not only have you lost her, but you put some serious distance between you and her as well.


Is that chair 14? If so, I tried your route last year with some norcal riders and it was beautiful.

Agree with everyone else. It was a request and all you have to do is turn it down. Nowhere in the girlfriend contact does it say that you have to have a shitty time just so he can have a great time. Or, you could invite another friend thats on par with the chick and stick the two of them together.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Steezydoesit said:


> dharmashred - Sounds like your riding mammoth. And if you are, just take her to the top via the gondola, take upper road runner down the backside of the mountain (btw thats my secret spot, its got the best powder on the whole mountain but is also the windiest) and keep to the right. tucked in a corner you'll see a lift that takes you back up to the top of the mountain. If you get out ahead of her, itll look like your just going down to main lodge. She goes down to main lodge and you ride down towards canyon lodge. Not only have you lost her, but you put some serious distance between you and her as well.


Ha! That would be priceless...she's never been up to the top, doesn't have the balls to even try. But I am going to check out road runner for sure. Is that chair 23 I'm looking for or Chair 14? 

You'll love this story then...a couple weekends ago we went up to the top, me, my dude and a cool ass german dude we met that was there by himself. The plan was to ride down to the Mill and have lunch..Now, I know how to get down to the Mill I've done it at least 10 times since last season, at some fucking point I realized that I never saw McCoy and I was not on my way to the mill! I ended up back at Main lodge and had to haul ass back up Thunder and take stump over to the Mill before they started thinking I supermanned down Cornice! (I did have a momentary butt slide on the steep though...:laugh. Anyway, I figured out after the fact, I passed Chair 23 on my left, took Wall down through Fascination...and cut over to Far West it was a shitload of fun!!! (But Cornice was super sketch for me this time, was not shaved and had a huge lip...I had no idea where to drop in! :laugh::laugh


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Marriage...not yet!  But man up YES!! 

Lilfoot, it's a shame we aren't closer, would be fun to ride and learn together! 

I figure this is how it will all go down. We'll all take the chair up together, the 2 dudes will bomb down, I'll cruise with her for one run..at the end of the run i'm heading straight for the singles line. We all have walkies, so she'll have a walkie, a map, and her makeup bag.

I don't think she expects me to be her chaperone, but she that because we are the chicks we'll just naturally hang out and cruise. It's like that with all of my dude's friends and their girls, every time we've ever gone up as a group, the chicks just cruise and I end up with the guys, which is great. Riding with people leaps and bounds better just makes me go harder.

I'm laying it down on this one. Last time I checked the only kid I had was my 6 yr old. Not babysitting. I miss every second I'm away from the mountain and i'm not wasting a moment of my time there on someone who doesn't appreciate the beauty of it. Bottom line.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you should post pics


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Marriage...not yet!  But man up YES!!
> 
> Lilfoot, it's a shame we aren't closer, would be fun to ride and learn together!
> 
> ...


wait, your a chick? :dunno:



i think i missed somethin lol


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Marriage...not yet!  But man up YES!!


I was talking about me marrying you! That's why your man better man up before I swoop down like an Eagle! I keed I keed :cheeky4::cheeky4:



Slinky said:


> wait, your a chick? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> i think i missed somethin lol


Don't get offended, this is just a major grammar pet peeve of mine... *YOU'RE* not *YOUR* :thumbsdown:

For some reason, sentence structure doesn't bother me, but that particular misuse of "your/you're" does :dunno:

By the way, you missed a whole lot if you didn't know Dharma is a female. Female name, always talking about her "dude", and the videos of her shreddin' :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> I was talking about me marrying you! That's why your man better man up before I swoop down like an Eagle! I keed I keed :cheeky4::cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha....my mind was more on the snowbunny :laugh:

and yes, i was being lazy when i wrote your instead of you're or you are


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

i generally dont leave my girl on the mountain by herself generally we go all together.
Reasons. 1. lots of douches on the mountain will hit on her
2. she got bad sense of direction so she'll get lost
3. she'll get pissed off at me if i leave alone
4. she does like to learn and improve so i guess thats also a plus
5. I'm taking her with me so im responsable for her.

I'm old fashion i guess if you bring your girl woman wife to the mountain its your job to look out for her, if anything does happen and your not there seriously could you live with yourself :/

Anyway, first off your dudes homeboy needs to take care of his own girl, thats his duty as her boyfriend :/ If he doesnt wanna take care of her, then leave her the f at home man.

And he doesnt have any right to make you watch her ass because your not even friends, its like asking you to take care of that douche bag stranger over there cuz he asked you too. I know what your saying because i've had to take care of a bunch of my friends friends. My friends are better than me and wanted to hit the black diamond runs and i get stuck with the noobs who dont really care to learn and just sit around on the slopes most of the time. I just left their asses on the second run down and did my own thing. Of course they get pissed off i left their asses, but hey man i dont like sitting around in the snow all day talking about chicks on snowboards and chicks on ski's i go to the mountain to ride and get better not to check out girls  check out chicks at the bar after your done for the day not while your on the mountain.

we also got a grammer nazi here huh lol
my bad Grammar


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t be afraid to just be straight up with her as well. Let her know that you want to ride and make the most out of your time. Let her know that you are willing to help her out and ride with her, but she has to put forth equal effort and want to learn to ride. Let her know that you also have "your time" as well and that she will need to do some practice on her own while you rip up the good stuff.
> 
> Offer to meet her half way and that if she is`nt serious about this, that out of respect, she needs to let you know up front and not waste your time. Doing this is a "can`t loose" strategy. You show that you were willing and and tried to meet her half way. If she does, then she gets better and you look like you saved the day. If she does`nt, you still look like you put forth the effort and no blame is laid at your doorstep for her not progressing.


Snowolf your a hardcore diplomat! Being honest in that situation i guess is the best strat.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Jay29 said:


> Especially when your not getting any ass!!


:cheeky4:agreed:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

KrazyHok said:


> i generally dont leave my girl on the mountain by herself generally we go all together.
> Reasons. 1. lots of douches on the mountain will hit on her
> 2. she got bad sense of direction so she'll get lost
> 3. she'll get pissed off at me if i leave alone
> ...



I hope my boyfriend reads this post!! Every weekened its me and all guys, my BF being one of them. And every weekend its the same thing..."If you wanna snowboard with me then keep up." Hence the fact he has been boarding for 17 years...I have been boarding for 3 and a half seasons. Whatever though...I do keep up for the most part. But I get no mercy with them! If anything, I have it harder being the only girl of the group! But just for the record...I pass all the boys now, except my BF which Im still workin on 

To the original poster---there was a girl who was talking about coming with us one time. She owned a house upstate and used to have a snowboard or something like that. So I was thinking maybe she could hang right. Then she proceeded to say "OMG I want a pink snowboard and pink boots and a pink jacket with matching pants." In conclusion to the story...shes not coming boarding with us. 


I say talk to your man and tell him sorry but your not doing it...your not going boarding to be held back. No way. I definitely wouldn't do it. Hell no. Not a chance. Especially if she wasn't my best friend or something. You wanna charge hard and I feel that, shes gonna be a drag. Give her some lip gloss a brush and a mirror and tell her to have a good day.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I hope my boyfriend reads this post!! Every weekened its me and all guys, my BF being one of them. And every weekend its the same thing..."If you wanna snowboard with me then keep up." Hence the fact he has been boarding for 17 years...I have been boarding for 3 and a half seasons. Whatever though...I do keep up for the most part. But I get no mercy with them! If anything, I have it harder being the only girl of the group! But just for the record...I pass all the boys now, except my BF which Im still workin on
> 
> To the original poster---there was a girl who was talking about coming with us one time. She owned a house upstate and used to have a snowboard or something like that. So I was thinking maybe she could hang right. Then she proceeded to say "OMG I want a pink snowboard and pink boots and a pink jacket with matching pants." In conclusion to the story...shes not coming boarding with us.
> 
> ...


where do you and your guys ride? What did the girl consider upstate?....remember if your from the city anything north of the tapenzy (sp) is considered upstate


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Leo: That all depends on the resort conditions near Detroit! :cheeky4:

NyInfamous'Girl: I HATE pink...it makes me want to vomit in my mouth...every time i see chicks wearing those damn pants that say PINK across their ass (i mean who the hell's bright idea was that???) it just looks like an ever so tempting bullseye! Those "Oh my God" chicks kill me...they haunt me. The whole flight last year from LA to Reno I had this chick sitting behind me and every other word was "oh my god!" "Ooooh waaoow!" in a high pitched beyond "valley girl" voice. Then she proceeded to tell the guy next to her that she was going to snowboard in Tahoe. We get off the plane and get the bus for Tahoe. I settle in to my seat and suddenly i hear "Oh Waaoww", i turn around and it's none other...this bitch proceeds to talk for a half hour on the fucking cell phone. She is the only one fucking talking at all, everyone is just chilling taking in the beauty of the drive. Then she says "well you know i'm not gonna really board or anything, i just want to wear the outfit and look cute." At this point i turned around and gave her the dirtiest look (I was not the only one) and said "do you mind, we are all trying to relax and enjoy the scenery". I said something very nice, but the look on my face said "bitch if you don't get off that phone I'm gonna throw your ass in the lake!". I was the hero of the bus!!!

Snowolf, forever the peacemaker and diplomat. I am a straight up person, I will hang with her a bit in the morning while i'm warming up, but I will let her know, from me, that I intend on hitting it hard and practicing, she's welcome to ride along, but if not, I'll see her at lunch. Told my dude this same thing last night and he got it, and realized it was an asshole thing to ask. He said we'll all 4 go up and he'll stick with me and his boy's gonna have to stick with his chick...Maybe waiting for her will motivate him to get her ass riding for real!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Communication! i love it, glad everything has worked out for you D


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Leo: That all depends on the resort conditions near Detroit! :cheeky4:
> 
> NyInfamous'Girl: I HATE pink...it makes me want to vomit in my mouth...every time i see chicks wearing those damn pants that say PINK across their ass (i mean who the hell's bright idea was that???) it just looks like an ever so tempting bullseye! Those "Oh my God" chicks kill me...they haunt me. The whole flight last year from LA to Reno I had this chick sitting behind me and every other word was "oh my god!" "Ooooh waaoow!" in a high pitched beyond "valley girl" voice. Then she proceeded to tell the guy next to her that she was going to snowboard in Tahoe. We get off the plane and get the bus for Tahoe. I settle in to my seat and suddenly i hear "Oh Waaoww", i turn around and it's none other...this bitch proceeds to talk for a half hour on the fucking cell phone. She is the only one fucking talking at all, everyone is just chilling taking in the beauty of the drive. Then she says "well you know i'm not gonna really board or anything, i just want to wear the outfit and look cute." At this point i turned around and gave her the dirtiest look (I was not the only one) and said "do you mind, we are all trying to relax and enjoy the scenery". I said something very nice, but the look on my face said "bitch if you don't get off that phone I'm gonna throw your ass in the lake!". I was the hero of the bus!!!
> 
> Snowolf, forever the peacemaker and diplomat. I am a straight up person, I will hang with her a bit in the morning while i'm warming up, but I will let her know, from me, that I intend on hitting it hard and practicing, she's welcome to ride along, but if not, I'll see her at lunch. Told my dude this same thing last night and he got it, and realized it was an asshole thing to ask. He said we'll all 4 go up and he'll stick with me and his boy's gonna have to stick with his chick...Maybe waiting for her will motivate him to get her ass riding for real!


you sound like quite the sweetheart lol


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

So my fiancee used to ski but once we started dating I converted her over to the better side of the snow sliding fence. When she first made the transition obviously it sucked to have to wait for her but at the same time I wanted her to progress so we can have fun with each other snowboarding. Now she can shred, not quite as fast as myself or my friends but enough to keep up with us and she'll try just about anything we put in front of her which freaking rules.

Anyway the funny thing to me on this story is that when she was learning all of her skier girlfriends most of whom are better skiers than I am a snowboarder as they've been skiing for ever would get super frustrated with her being slow and not being able to do the same runs they would. Because of that they would ditch her and she'd get pissed off about it and I'd have to listen to her be pissed her friends ditched her. Having been on the other side of this story I would suggest not ditching this girl completely but rather taking the Snowolf approach and putting it out there that you'll help her if she wants but there are going to be some runs you want to do that she can't. Rather than piss her off and discourage her by blowing her off if you can be diplomatic that's the better way to go. Of course if she's not interested in progressing than I'm all for the "Peace Bitch, I'm Out" method.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Slinky said:


> where do you and your guys ride? What did the girl consider upstate?....remember if your from the city anything north of the tapenzy (sp) is considered upstate


Me and my boys ride at Killington every weekend (we all have the season pass). I think the girl was talking about Windham or Hunter or something....Im not sure though cause as soon as she made the pink comment I just tuned her out lol. 








dharmashred said:


> NyInfamous'Girl: I HATE pink...it makes me want to vomit in my mouth...every time i see chicks wearing those damn pants that say PINK across their ass (i mean who the hell's bright idea was that???) it just looks like an ever so tempting bullseye! Those "Oh my God" chicks kill me...they haunt me. The whole flight last year from LA to Reno I had this chick sitting behind me and every other word was "oh my god!" "Ooooh waaoow!" in a high pitched beyond "valley girl" voice. Then she proceeded to tell the guy next to her that she was going to snowboard in Tahoe. We get off the plane and get the bus for Tahoe. I settle in to my seat and suddenly i hear "Oh Waaoww", i turn around and it's none other...this bitch proceeds to talk for a half hour on the fucking cell phone. She is the only one fucking talking at all, everyone is just chilling taking in the beauty of the drive. Then she says "well you know i'm not gonna really board or anything, i just want to wear the outfit and look cute." At this point i turned around and gave her the dirtiest look (I was not the only one) and said "do you mind, we are all trying to relax and enjoy the scenery". I said something very nice, but the look on my face said "bitch if you don't get off that phone I'm gonna throw your ass in the lake!". I was the hero of the bus!!!


LMAO- thats fucking awesome. I definitely hate pink too and everyone who has the slightest clue who I am knows how much I cant stand pink shit. Especially those damn pants!! LMAO!!! Very mature of you that you kept it cool, when she said she didn't wanna board and just look cute I would have been so fed up at that point and probably would have unloaded on her ass. If I was on the bus with you when you said that I definitely would have given you a very thorough round of applause haha. 

I still say ditch her for the trip though and you charge hard all day lol.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

my daughter wears a pair of hot pink and a pair of neon green pants, that are men's larges...she does it cause it looks so gaper...but has enough skillz to get away with it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> my daughter wears a pair of hot pink and a pair of neon green pants, that are men's larges...she does it cause it looks so gaper...but has enough skillz to get away with it.


+10
Never let them see you coming


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Ha! That would be priceless...she's never been up to the top, doesn't have the balls to even try. But I am going to check out road runner for sure. Is that chair 23 I'm looking for or Chair 14?
> 
> You'll love this story then...a couple weekends ago we went up to the top, me, my dude and a cool ass german dude we met that was there by himself. The plan was to ride down to the Mill and have lunch..Now, I know how to get down to the Mill I've done it at least 10 times since last season, at some fucking point I realized that I never saw McCoy and I was not on my way to the mill! I ended up back at Main lodge and had to haul ass back up Thunder and take stump over to the Mill before they started thinking I supermanned down Cornice! (I did have a momentary butt slide on the steep though...:laugh. Anyway, I figured out after the fact, I passed Chair 23 on my left, took Wall down through Fascination...and cut over to Far West it was a shitload of fun!!! (But Cornice was super sketch for me this time, was not shaved and had a huge lip...I had no idea where to drop in! :laugh::laugh


Honestly i cant remember the name of the lift but its tiny and sort of secluded. Anyways that part of the mountain is a winter wonderland. Like the frosting lady from candyland decorated it herself.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I purchased my girlfriend a pair of pink betty rides pants for Christmas. Shes not very good but she's really hot so I'm ok with it. She also doesn't make me wait on her and gets mad when I do wait on here especially when we are with friends, which is a plus.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Right on Steezy - I _think_ it's Chair 14 (Outpost 14), wasn't open last time, but I'll check it out. Let you know how it goes. Thanks!

NyInfamous, too funny, everyone knows I rage against anything pink. A few years ago a dude I was seeing got me a North Face jacket...in pink...that relationship ended soon after. (Not just for that, but he _clearly_ had not been paying fucking attention!

I think it's more the silly bitches that wear pink and should never open their mouths...stupid LA bitches...BUT shit, if a chick is shredding hardcore she can rock whatever she wants!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Right on Steezy - ...BUT shit, if a chick is shredding hardcore she can rock whatever she wants!


Thats how it should be!
If i could throw a corked 9 youd see me in a banana suit


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Shit...if I could charge it, I mean _really_ charge it down the face of Cornice I'd do it in my birthday!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Shit...if I could charge it, I mean _really_ charge it down the face of Cornice I'd do it in my birthday!



The best pow dayy of my life, mammoth got a 2 foot dump, i got first tracks. I charged down cornice. And i mean i went straight down, its eerie cause you dont feel how fast your going, its all perfect. Can't really describe it.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

just a thought,maybe your DUDE cant wait to get away from your tomboy ass. just reading your initial post makes me picture some melissa ethridge looking, flat cocking *****. i bet your that obnoxious loud mouth in the lift line that everybody wants to punch in the mouth. look on the bright side you might get lucky and get to lick some pink in the trees. have a wonderful trip.DUDE!BRO!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

tschamp20 said:


> just a thought,maybe your DUDE cant wait to get away from your tomboy ass. just reading your initial post makes me picture some melissa ethridge looking, flat cocking *****. i bet your that obnoxious loud mouth in the lift line that everybody wants to punch in the mouth. look on the bright side you might get lucky and get to lick some pink in the trees. have a wonderful trip.DUDE!BRO!


Sounds like someone just got dumped by his girlfriend.  Direct your anger at the chick who cheated on you, not a fellow snowboarder looking for advice.

-1 for being an ass


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Sounds like someone just got dumped by his girlfriend.  Direct your anger at the chick who cheated on you, not a fellow snowboarder looking for advice.
> 
> -1 for being an ass


Give him another -1 for bad grammar. He has a bad case of the YourYou're disease.


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> just a thought,maybe your DUDE cant wait to get away from your tomboy ass. just reading your initial post makes me picture some melissa ethridge looking, flat cocking *****. i bet your that obnoxious loud mouth in the lift line that everybody wants to punch in the mouth. look on the bright side you might get lucky and get to lick some pink in the trees. have a wonderful trip.DUDE!BRO!


Wow what a ignorant fuck .......... Anyways my girl has been boarding for 3 season she could care less about fashion when shes on the hill but when where off she takes for ever getting ready I don't get it :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MattyB4g63 said:


> Wow what a ignorant fuck .......... Anyways my girl has been boarding for 3 season she could care less about fashion when shes on the hill but when where off she takes for ever getting ready I don't get it :dunno:


Well, same can be said about a lot of male snowboarders. On the hill, they will wear the wildest neon colors like hot pink, neon green, shiny silver, etc... off the hill... black :laugh:


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah true lol I personally don't wear all that fancy stuff. Although I did wear a penguin custom one year that took a little bit to ghetto rig on


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I get screwed with that task time and time again....really though it's not so bad....as long as it is not a powder day I am o.k. with it.....just take a bota(sp) bag filled with wine and practice riding switch. Every girl "thinks" she wants to snowboard, but the reality is that once they are there... after a couple runs they will voluntarily chill in the lodge....you only end up suffering for a little while...... and even though they hurt from head to toe, they will thank you..... I have made some quality friendships that way....


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Girls who plow make me rage. :laugh:


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

if she couldn't catch up with you, then it is really her problem. you are just too nice. i dont think she will whine about it if you just run loops around her to check up on her. if she does, then i wouldn't feel bad because she is pretty much wrong for holding you back. 

i suggest you to tell her boy to bring 2 way radios/cellphone so HE, HIMSELF, can get in touch with his bunny just incase if there is an accident or whatever. unless you agree to teach her, you shouldn't need to be next to her all the time. just keep in touch through radios/cellphones...

if she wants to know about her makeup, tell her to bring a mirror!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> just a thought,maybe your DUDE cant wait to get away from your tomboy ass. just reading your initial post makes me picture some melissa ethridge looking, flat cocking *****. i bet your that obnoxious loud mouth in the lift line that everybody wants to punch in the mouth. look on the bright side you might get lucky and get to lick some pink in the trees. have a wonderful trip.DUDE!BRO!












Holy shit dude! You're one angry ignorant twat ain't ya! I initially endeavored to write you a strongly worded email, however, I realize you're just an angry douche bag who is full of hatred, anger and prejudice and to waste my time writing words to you that are beyond your comprehension...would be about as useful as polishing a turd, _although_...that turd appears to be far more useful than you.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I get screwed with that task time and time again....really though it's not so bad....as long as it is not a powder day I am o.k. with it.....just take a bota(sp) bag filled with wine and practice riding switch. Every girl "thinks" she wants to snowboard, but the reality is that once they are there... after a couple runs they will voluntarily chill in the lodge....you only end up suffering for a little while...... and even though they hurt from head to toe, they will thank you..... I have made some quality friendships that way....


Capt - Very true, my dude's brother's wife and I met on a trip last season and she is awesome. She only boards because it is so important to her husband, but also knows her way around and is happy to roll out on her own, take her time, and will gladly chill out in the lodge and wait for us. I respect that she is upfront about the shit, but also independent (and resourceful) enough to just do her own thing. That's how I am, I enjoy the times when I just get to ride by myself and challenge myself to get the fuck down the hill. Difference with this bunny chick is she knows not where she is going, cares not what she is doing and cares WAY TOO MUCH about what she is wearing....

But, yes, the plan is for us to do a couple warm ups together and go from there. I'm not an ass, but I just really...fucking _really_ want to get better and waiting for someone I *know *really doesn't give a shit about riding...have a little trouble stomaching that...


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

It's totally presumptuous of this guy to ditch her on you. And it's up to you to not be a doormat.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Holy shit dude! You're one angry ignorant twat ain't ya! I initially endeavored to write you a strongly worded email, however, I realize you're just an angry douche bag who is full of hatred, anger and prejudice and to waste my time writing words to you that are beyond your comprehension...would be about as useful as polishing a turd, _although_...that turd appears to be far more useful than you.


Haha this made me :laugh:

I'm totally stealing that smiley by the way :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> just a thought,maybe your DUDE cant wait to get away from your tomboy ass. just reading your initial post makes me picture some melissa ethridge looking, flat cocking *****. i bet your that obnoxious loud mouth in the lift line that everybody wants to punch in the mouth. look on the bright side you might get lucky and get to lick some pink in the trees. have a wonderful trip.DUDE!BRO!




Hey Dharmashred---This guy is just a douchebag that gets showed up by girls that can shred all the time and hes just mad about it.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Hey Dharmashred---This guy is just a douchebag that gets showed up by girls that can shred all the time and hes just mad about it.



I was soooo gonna say this same thing last night but I could not get my shit to work last night!!!! Mine was more like this...

Don't be a bitch cuz the bitches beat you down the mtn.......your probably a 12yr old kid that still thinks it's cool to down talk the ladies.....why don't you go suck on your mommy's tit and come back once your weined......



dharmashred said:


> I'm not an ass, but I just really...fucking _really_ want to get better and waiting for someone I *know *really doesn't give a shit about riding...have a little trouble stomaching that...


Hey don't feel the need to defend yourself.....your totally in the right.....I ditch friends all the time....this weekend my friend headed down before me and I happened to be in the right place at the right time to catch a tow out to powder stashes...so I went....luckily she knows how I am and didn't bat an eye about the fact I ditched her for a pow run.....it is how it is in the snowboard world.....you get yours when you can and apologize later! lol If you do end up chilling with her, just apologize in advance....explain if you don't come back for a while you will meet her in the lodge...if she isn't cool with that then fuck her.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I was soooo gonna say this same thing last night but I could not get my shit to work last night!!!! Mine was more like this...
> 
> Don't be a bitch cuz the bitches beat you down the mtn.......your probably a 12yr old kid that still thinks it's cool to down talk the ladies.....why don't you go suck on your mommy's tit and come back once your weined......
> 
> ...


haha yours is way better


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like champ stirred up a hornets nest.


*note to self* do not offend females on snowboardingfourm.com --- they seem like the type to cut you... literally


oh yea, and once upon a time she wasnt so bad









i mean if you want to talk butch ... really, this is the way to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Steezydoesit said:


> Looks like champ stirred up a hornets nest.
> 
> 
> *note to self* do not offend females on snowboardingfourm.com --- they seem like the type to cut you... literally
> ...




Yea...we is some crazy bitches on snowboarding forum (haha...)


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

lol...what do you expect when we have to deal with shit heads like this little punk.....we hold our own on the mtn. so we better be able to hold our own here.....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yea...we is some crazy bitches on snowboarding forum (haha...)


Yea, getting some of us boys all hot and bothered


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yea, getting some of us boys all hot and bothered


Keep it in your pants bro.

Unless you wanna talk about gretchen bleiler... then im all ears


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Steezydoesit said:


> Keep it in your pants bro.
> 
> Unless you wanna talk about gretchen bleiler... then im all ears


LoL! That chick is haawwt.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

too bad she just got married...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> too bad she just got married...


Like any of us had a chance if she didn't lol. Married or not, in my fantasies she's still single :cheeky4:

Seriously though, I'm about to get married too. Got a little future shredder on the way too


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Leo said:


> Like any of us had a chance if she didn't lol. Married or not, in my fantasies she's still single :cheeky4:
> 
> Seriously though, I'm about to get married too. Got a little future shredder on the way too


Can we have a forum vote to decide his or her middle name?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

We should totally start a little shredder name thread......

personal fav....Brighton.....

Should have started off with a big CONGRATS!!!! They are a blast....you will never laugh so hard in your life......


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

THIS IS TRUE, Sorry for the oversight bro. Congrats are definitely in order! Theres nothing like a little version of you causing mass destruction it its wake. Mazel tov.

And now down to the serious buisness, formation of the middle name thread, so we can stop highjacking dharma's super sexy rant. We just need leo's blessing


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Steezydoesit said:


> Can we have a forum vote to decide his or her middle name?


1. Seabass
2. Darth
3. Genghis
4. Thor
5. Huckasaurass


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

im thinking danger


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Leo---Congratulations!!! Im in straight snowboarding mode right now, but when the time is right I cant wait to raise a little shredder. Im excited for all aspects of my own mini me, but I especially cant wait till I can teach them to board. As soon as he/she walks they are going straight onto a board and then in the summer they are gonna be surfing. 

I vote polvo for a middle name....its Spanish for powder. I would have said powder...but that would just be weird lol. Polvo might be a little weird too actually...

Maybe you should just stick to Chris or something like that hahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Steezydoesit said:


> im thinking danger


my frieds sons middle name is Danger, it works well


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay but what if you name your kid Danger and he ends up being a red-headed, freckly, skinny book worm??? 

That would just be wrong. Poor Danger. :laugh:


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

haha reading through all of this just made me appreciate snowboarding ten times more. I gurantee you will not find a mod anywhere else that gets in on the fun like this


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Okay but what if you name your kid Danger and he ends up being a red-headed, freckly, skinny book worm???
> 
> That would just be wrong. Poor Danger. :laugh:


It works as a middle name though...
As long as said bookworm has a suitably normal first name :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

it was already stated that mini leo is going to shred. Danger works.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I was soooo gonna say this same thing last night but I could not get my shit to work last night!!!! Mine was more like this...
> 
> Don't be a bitch cuz the bitches beat you down the mtn.......your probably a 12yr old kid that still thinks it's cool to down talk the ladies.....why don't you go suck on your mommy's tit and come back once your weined......
> 
> Hey don't feel the need to defend yourself.....your totally in the right.....I ditch friends all the time....this weekend my friend headed down before me and I happened to be in the right place at the right time to catch a tow out to powder stashes...so I went....luckily she knows how I am and didn't bat an eye about the fact I ditched her for a pow run.....it is how it is in the snowboard world.....you get yours when you can and apologize later! lol If you do end up chilling with her, just apologize in advance....explain if you don't come back for a while you will meet her in the lodge...if she isn't cool with that then fuck her.......


Cap ! Fucking priceless! They came up today and she didn't want to ride because it was snowing and windy...did I see shit like this coming... :dunno:



NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Hey Dharmashred---This guy is just a douchebag that gets showed up by girls that can shred all the time and hes just mad about it.


Fucking amazing how some little dudes are intimidated by strong ass women who are not interested in resigning ourselves to whatever the supposed stereotype of a chick was. Watched my mom do it, always wanting more but never doing, just don't ever want to be stuck in anyone else's mold of me except for mine.

One more addition related to the original rant...3 days in a row I go in the bathroom and chicks are seriously putting on fucking makeup, one chick at the end of the day yesterday was walking around with her fucking board with her hair in a perfect pompadour...now how hell did you manage that? Worse is, today mountain was on weather watch, snowing (not hardcore), but wicked windy...visibility was shit and still saw a chick in the bathroom putting on eyeliner.... Oh well...I'm getting better and that's all that matters. But DAMN take your ass home and don't crowd up the fucking mountain to sit around and whore...


*Leo* Congratulations on your little shredder dude! Dig on the name Danger! My boy's name is Ryder, picked him up from his lesson yesterday and the instructor said "Maan...Ryder can _ride_" Nothing made me happier. Here are some names I've thought of:

1. Hendrix
2. Lennon
3. Charger (I thought of this one especially for you!)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

light bulb
lunchbox
dirty larry
walter
ya know character building middle names

my daughter's nickname is p, peanut or pbell because she was the runt of the litter....she turns out to be tougher than her two older bros


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> While Googling porn........ I stumbled upon this gem and naturally thought of this thread and your situation......:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Play Snow Bunny Dress Up Games // PlayPink.com


lol, 10char


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Dharmashred- _just don't ever want to be stuck in anyone else's mold of me except for mine.
_---Thats an awesome line. 

As for the snow bunnys with the hair and the eyeliner line dharmashred- we are right there with one another. I think the same thing---if your more worried about your hair and lip gloss go shopping or something dont take up room on the damn mountain. And the hair!!! LMAO!! I think the same thing, my hair is usually in braids but come 2 hours later my braids are falling out, I got frizz everywhere, my face is beat red from wind burn and then here comes the chick with the perfect little bun on top of her head with the head band thing for her ears.COME ON NOW. You know you dont ride if your hair stays all perfect like that. And you know your head is freakin cold. hahahahahah. hilarious. Those girls are what we call 'eye candy'. Us girls are what we call real snowboarders . LoL. 


Danger is actually growing on me guys....Im diggin it. I vote danger. :thumbsup:


Snowolf---LMAO. SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE thats what I mean!!!! I actually almost played for a second hahaha


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Steezydoesit said:


> THIS IS TRUE, Sorry for the oversight bro. Congrats are definitely in order! Theres nothing like a little version of you causing mass destruction it its wake. Mazel tov.
> 
> And now down to the serious buisness, formation of the middle name thread, so we can stop highjacking dharma's super sexy rant. We just need leo's blessing


LoL! I missed out on all the fun.

As for the middle name, my kid has to take the last name of my Fiancee. It's her Filipino culture and I have to respect that. You can give me a list of names that begin with L and D though! I already have one if it's a girl...

Lana

Thanks for the congrats everyone!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

k...wolfie can you help us out and move these comments to a new thread about Leo's offspring?????


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The friend that got me into snowboarding is kinda like the girls you hate. She quits snowboarding when it gets windy because (she SWEARS) she gets blown over by the wind and just can stand up. She's just to small, she says. She once sat in the middle of a run for about 15 minutes while we waited at the lift for her because she said that every time she tried to get up, the wind would just push her right back down. Are you fucking kidding me??!! She's been snowboarding for about 8 years now, owns a really expensive, very stiff and demanding freeride board, and still can only do basic turns and falling leafs down anything remotely steep. Most days she has a reason for quitting early: it's too icy, it's too windy, my head hurts, I don't feel well, my glove broke, etc. And she wonders why I don't want to sit in the lodge with her...


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

To OP:
Let's not forget the MILFs that drop their kids off and sit around the lodges all day in brand new gear, but never touch the snow. I just saw it last weekend. The gal looked to be in her late 30s early 40s. Hair was up, lips glossed, she had snowbaord boots, pants, jacket, and goggles. It looked like she had never stepped out the door. I guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> The friend that got me into snowboarding is kinda like the girls you hate. She quits snowboarding when it gets windy because (she SWEARS) she gets blown over by the wind and just can stand up. She's just to small, she says. She once sat in the middle of a run for about 15 minutes while we waited at the lift for her because she said that every time she tried to get up, the wind would just push her right back down. Are you fucking kidding me??!! She's been snowboarding for about 8 years now, owns a really expensive, very stiff and demanding freeride board, and still can only do basic turns and falling leafs down anything remotely steep. Most days she has a reason for quitting early: it's too icy, it's too windy, my head hurts, I don't feel well, my glove broke, etc. And she wonders why I don't want to sit in the lodge with her...


Well she brought some steez to the tribe, cant be all that bad


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> While Googling porn........ I stumbled upon this gem and naturally thought of this thread and your situation......:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Play Snow Bunny Dress Up Games // PlayPink.com





Snowolf said:


> While Googling porn........ I stumbled upon this gem and naturally thought of this thread and your situation......:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Play Snow Bunny Dress Up Games // PlayPink.com


Snowolf - I think I am scarred from this...I followed the link and was blinded by the pink and could not continue. then sheer morbid curiosity prompted me to follow the link a second time, but I couldn't pull the trigger and play the game. Undress the Bunny...Ingenious...

SnoRidr - mountain is ripe with them this week...Sitting at the same as table all damn day looking just as I left them the last time... I tried to borrow a chair to tighten my boots or scarf down a slice of pizza. 

NyInfamous' - My hair's cut short, dig on not having to worry about it. Yesterday my lip ring was frozen, my cheeks were red from wind burn and my mouth was dry as hell from smiling all day down the hill  . Fuck the chick that has full on makeup, blush, eye shadow...waste your money...just get the fuck outta the way when people are charging it down the hill.

Lilfoot - Steezy got that right. She's just the vessel that brought you here, has served her purpose, and now your lilfoot ass is shreddin'!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> Last year, after teaching, I was riding on a decent powder night. It had a hard crust under and about 4 inches of new. Right under Mt. Hood Express lift is a great black run called Upper Face. Well, I look down and see five high school age girls all lined up plowing the face like a fucking D-9 Cat scraping all the new snow completely off the steep slope. I rode over to them and politely told them that if they insisted on riding down runs they had no business being since they could`nt point the board and ride it, to at least be decent enough to falling leaf it rather plow the entire thing 5 snowboards wide.....


I'd be livid, but it is a funny mental picture thinking of them staggered like plow trucks on the highways.

As far as pathetic snow bunnies go, we have more than enough to go around. Last year late season, I was on the chair lift with an older one, sitting next to her and her husband. She was dressed to the gills, hair perfect, jewelery and everything. I saw she was carrying some sort of liquid container, to this day idk what it was exactly. Anyways, I was politely offered "wine?", which apparently the container was full of. I declined and was given the "ohh!" (how rude!) sound. Was quite fun blowing between them on the hill while her and her hubby did their little skier-butt-shake-side to side turns.(I dont know what to call the way they do that.)

Another incident happened years ago, was just carving down a black run at a pretty good clip. All of a sudden "bang!" my board kinda shot sideways and I went down, only to see a girl, late teens/early 20's hauling ASS the rest of the way down, with a nice puff of snow as she "stopped" and removed her ski's the quick way if you know what I mean. I was upset but tossed it off, took another run and in the lift line I realized she took a hell of a chunk out of the topsheet of my board. I took a break and as I was walking into the lodge she was just outside the offices. Diamond earrings, perfect eye make-up, you know the story. Here's the short but sweet conversation we had....

Me: Are you the one that hit me a little while ago?
Bunny: I'm so sorry I didn't mean to, I don't really know how to turn yet.
Me: You took a nice big piece out of my board, see?
Bunny: (pauses) You hit me.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Was a brand new board (K2 wisdom) and I was pissed. A ski patrol person was walking out of the lodge right after this and I flagged him down, he happened to see it when she hit me. She denied everything, and said I hit her, he calmly said "No, you straight lined the run and plowed into this young man, I saw it happen." To this day I'll never forget the look on her face, a cross between anger and total embarrassment. She was removed from the resort. I knew if I tried to work it and get a new board out of it or something her parents would fight me all the way so I didn't bother.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Here's the short but sweet conversation we had....
> 
> Me: Are you the one that hit me a little while ago?
> Bunny: I'm so sorry I didn't mean to, I don't really know how to turn yet.
> ...


LMAO! hahaha thats hilarious. Not funny that she hit your board...just funny that she blamed it on you. I would be so pissed!!!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah my blood boiled. She was all apologetic till she realized she damaged something.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I can just imagine the response I get to this....

Even though they're snow bunnies or whatever, they still chose snowboarding over skiing (no offense), and they get brownie points for that. They may be sucky ass people, but they snowboard (however good or bad they are at snowboarding) and they deserve _*a little*_ respect just for that. 

just my 1 cent.:dunno:


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> I can just imagine the response I get to this....
> 
> Even though they're snow bunnies or whatever, they still chose snowboarding over skiing (no offense), and they get brownie points for that. They may be sucky ass people, but they snowboard (however good or bad they are at snowboarding) and they deserve _*a little*_ respect just for that.
> 
> just my 1 cent.:dunno:


I get what you're saying, but then again couldn't you be a little more mad that they chose snowboarding? I mean you know that they only chose it because it looks better. I do give them "brownie points" for spending all that money just to be a lil eye candy for me, though


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

LoganCormier said:


> I get what you're saying, but then again couldn't you be a little more mad that they chose snowboarding? I mean you know that they only chose it because it looks better. I do give them "brownie points" for spending all that money just to be a lil eye candy for me, though


when is the last time you saw a girl in the wnba worrying about their hair with a game on the line?
Besides 9/10 snowbunnies are fat once you get the space suit off. I thank god for snowboarding cause it lets me instantly weed out tons of people i dont think i would want to hang out with.


----------

